# Tack sale - harness



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Snagged a harness at the sale for $30, It needs a collar. Seller said too many straps, didn't know what belonged where. I do. Also a brand new lunging surcingle for $10, good western saddle pad for $5 (needs washing badly), free splint boots in good shape, Free cinch strap and cinch. Good coffee for a donation. Connecting with old friends was the best part.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Finally made my way thro the mish-mash of straps. Everything but the breeching. The hip straps are there and I don't know how many sets of reins, 4 maybe. Nice leather dog collar, unused for a large dog. Big cleaning job. Also a freebie orange halter with broken jaw strap, easy fix. Oh, and the large plastic box it came in with wheels will come in handy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Need pictures please!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Waresbear, right now it a jumble of straps. I'm still untangling all the reins and boy can long driving reins become entangled. I'll take pics once everything is all sorted out. It's all US leather, nothing Asian. Oh, no bridle but those are still plentiful for cheap.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Sounds like you scored!

When I was a young adult I bought harness, washed, oiled and hauled them off the the draft horse show in Idaho. There was a tack auction after the show. I always did well.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Now that all the non-harness straps have been untangled from the harness it turns out the harness is complete, and heavy. The breeching is well padded, I tho't at first it was the breast strap from a light driving harness. The orange halter now sports a new clip - a good Hamilton, barely used. 3 sets of draft reins and one set of light driving. As a teen it was ingrained into me about keep leather clean. At the sale it was apparent that not many can be bothered, rather toss aside and buy new. It works to my advantage when young girls almost give their stuff away because it's not the latest color.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm sorry and mean no disrespect ... we ride with reins ... we drive with lines!

They are called Driving Lines.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I talk with so many non horse people that I wind up using lingo they understand and forget to switch back when addressing horse people.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I talk with so many non horse people that I wind up using lingo they understand and forget to switch back when addressing horse people.


Thats funny ... Like folks who say my horse had a colt last night! NO your horse foaled last night and you either have a colt or a filly. 

I recently was at a sale ... this guy says ... That colts a filly ???? Thats like what a trans sexual?? Dang it that foal is a filly


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Blueriver, many of the old timer cowboys referred to anything up to two yrs as colts. Then some of them became fillies.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Blueriver, many of the old timer cowboys referred to anything up to two yrs as colts. Then some of them became fillies.


I believe we would have to take into consideration the definition of old timers... my granddad came thru the great depression and it was always ... a mare foaled either a colt or a filly ... at 2 years of age you either got that colt or filly up to start training.

Question ... one can not determine the sex until they reach the age of 2??


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

"He" is universal for a lot of old timers, no matter what the sex is. "He" refers to a animal, and yes they do know if its female or male.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

hi blue river ,that must be an American term ,over here ride or drive they are always called reins


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

blueriver said:


> I'm sorry and mean no disrespect ... we ride with reins ... we drive with lines!
> 
> They are called Driving Lines.


Like most jargon, the names are regional. I started driving drafts and the draft people always called them lines, but as I started driving light horses in the Midwest, they were still called lines.

As I started competing in the American driving Society, and traveled east, I found that most people called them reins on carriage horses and lines on draft horses. I was even corrected a time or two. 

I have found that west of the Mississippi they are more likely called lines and east of the Mississippi more likely called reins.

Unfortunately there are no "Latin" names and "common" names like there are in botany. How much easier it would be.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Taffy, do you put the driving horse between the shafts or shaves? Lol


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

In the Midwest we say Shafts. I have never heard someone in person call them shaves, but I have read them called that in books.


----------

